# I hope to make it a twin cylinder



## chipstractor (Sep 8, 2008)

Pictured are the two sleeves along with one of the block/heads. The block/head was machined 3x4x5 6061 stock, the head (top center) was parted off.

The sleeves are cast iron, stock. Currently I have them honed at a local shop for 12 bucks a piece. 

Still have a lot of figuring to go, but I hope to have it looking like a combination of these two..

Twin like this




But sized/styled like this...




I hope to be able to post progrss soon.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Chips,
Cool! I'm planning to do the same thing with a mill engine I've built. Keep us posted with your progress. As soon as I make some parts I'll post some pics.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## chipstractor (Sep 8, 2008)

Phil,
 Thanks for the interest. The running twin in my post has two coils, I am going to try and eliminate this with a "dstiributor" of sorts. 
 I hope to have something running for Christmans.


----------



## Jadecy (Sep 8, 2008)

you may not need a distributor if you use the "waste spark" setup. It has been used on many full size twins. Both cylinders receive a spark on both the exhaust and compression stroke and the cylinders are timed 180 degrees out. That is how the chinese CJ750 works. It looks like it has a distributor but it is just a cam to open and close the points. No rotor! The wires go directly from the single coil to the plugs.


----------



## Stan (Sep 8, 2008)

The coils for spark engine twins without a distributor are probably made and used by many companies. The one I am familiar with is Onan (part of Cummins Engine), used them on al their 2 cylinder gas engine generators. One coil with two hot lead outlets.


----------



## chipstractor (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting I will give these suggestions some thought.


----------



## chipstractor (Oct 5, 2008)

I finally have found some time to make progress. It is starting to look more like and engine.















I am still debating the coil situation. I have located a "buzz box" and I am considering using it it this project.


----------



## wareagle (Oct 5, 2008)

It is looking very nice!  :bow: Can't wait to see it turn!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 5, 2008)

Holy Moly, that's some progress for a month! Looking really good! :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## chipstractor (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I chucked it up on the lathe yesterday to run it in some. It is not fully seated yet but compression seemed to be coming up nicely.
  I am hoping when I put it up on some crossmembers or possibly a box it will give it a little better proportion. Right now it looks a little "lanky" just sitting there.


----------



## Maryak (Oct 6, 2008)

Great work, I'm envious :bow:

Regards
Bob


----------



## chipstractor (Dec 8, 2008)

Some progress has been made...





















It runs but is still a little finicky. I had to fix one bug with a sticky exhaust valve ( I just lubed liberally and stretched the spring, hopefully it will get better with break in). 
Anyone interested in seeing it run?


----------



## dsquire (Dec 8, 2008)

chipstractor  said:
			
		

> Some progress has been made...
> ......
> It runs but is still a little finicky. I had to fix one bug with a sticky exhaust valve ( I just lubed liberally and stretched the spring, hopefully it will get better with break in).
> Anyone interested in seeing it run?



Do we really have to answer that? ??? Of course we do. :bow:

Sure is lookin pretty, a well built engine.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## potman (Dec 8, 2008)

Don, Love the beams and skids you set this on. Makes it look real authentic.

Great job !

earl...


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 8, 2008)

_Anyone interested in seeing it run?_---Does a bear poop in the woods????


----------



## chipstractor (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, I knew it to be an obvious question, but a little encouragement helps. I will try to get a video posted soon. 
  I am still tinkering with it, I have been running it with the the "govenor set to high idle" so it is running more like a hit and hit engine. I hope to get it be a hit and miss as I dial in the adjustments and break-in occurs.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 8, 2008)

Chipstractor,

That is one fine looking engine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do we want to see it run ???












Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 8, 2008)

Run it :bow: :bow: :bow: It looks great.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sweet looking engine!

I second the "Run It!"

Rick


----------



## chipstractor (Dec 13, 2008)

The battery ran out in the camera, so this is all the video I got so far.
Still working on some bugs, when it gets going I have an overrun. I need to dial in the govenor. Takes patience.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice looking engine and I like the way runs. Never saw a 2 cylinder hit n miss before. Double the fun!

Chuck


----------



## chipstractor (Dec 13, 2008)

Seems to be running a little better now!


----------



## chipstractor (Dec 13, 2008)

Just a follow up to the coil discussion. Turned out using 2 six volt coils gotten cheap at an auction, note the six volt battery running the show.


----------

